# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  What do baby wood frogs eat

## redeyedtreefrog123451

I went toad hunting and caught two huge ones and a baby but I also caught a baby wood frog about 3/4-1 in what should I feed him

----------


## Gabby

To be honest, I'd recommend releasing the frog and the toads. In some areas it's illegal to collect wild animals, and in any case wild caught frogs and toads can carry diseases and parasites. Wild caught animals often don't acclimatise to captivity well, so they end up so stressed out that they don't eat or behave normally.

The best thing to do is put all the frogs and toads back where you found them, enjoy them in their natural habitat, and go to the pet store and buy a captive-bred frog  :Smile:

----------


## redeyedtreefrog123451

I am getting two Red-Eyed Tree Frog and I was going to let thim go tommorow but ive learned little guys need food every day. I have great expireince with toads but i dont know what to feed wood frogs

----------


## Gabby

Depending on size, they'll eat anything other frogs eat; crickets, nightcrawlers, fruit flies etc  :Smile:  as long as it's moving and is smaller than the space between their eyes

----------

